# Lighting/Heat Question



## Mkulu (Feb 23, 2009)

There is about 100 different light combinations descibed on the site. Please help me with EXACTLY (Brand, watts, UVB XWZ ABC 123) what I need. Dave is shipping my Blue today, enclosure is done and I just need to buy the heat and lights.

Enclosure Description: 
Why I built what I did.....I have 2 Beardies that are currently in a tank that I think they will grow out of in about 6 to 12 months. My Blue is coming and is about 16 to 20" I think. So I decided to build an enclosure that I will put the Blue in for the next 6 to 12 months, then build him a new- bigger one and use this one for the Beardies long term.

It is 5 ft long, 2'4 deep, and the back half of the enclosure is 16" and the front half is 24" tall. Sorry if it sounds confusing but I built in the back of the enclosure a step that raises up 8" and is about 10" wide along the whole back wall. Sort of a raised up basking ledge that is tile and the bottom lower level will have substrate. I also built an upper shelf along the back wall that is 8" from the ceiling. So there is a 24" lower level along the front that will have 4 to 6" of substrate, a slighty higher level that is tile 16" from the ceiling and runs the entire length of the back wall, and a shelf 8" from the ceiling thats in a corner and doesnt run the entire length of the back wall but is only about 16" long.

What do I need for light, heat, etc.?


----------



## MMRR - jif (Feb 23, 2009)

Even with the information given it is impossible to tell you exactly which bulbs to use. Is your lighting going to be mounted on the outside top of the enclosure or on the inside? Is the top full screen or solid with screen cutouts for the lighting? What are the walls constructed of and are they solid or did you add vents? 

The cheapest way to go would be to purchase a 48 inch ReptiSun fluorescent and mount it inside to the back wall and then use a regular household light bulb for heat, wattage depending on distance from where the animal chooses to bask. Household bulbs are cheap so it won't cost a bundle to experiment with wattages until you find the right one.

Personally I would prefer to go with a 100 watt MegaRay or PowerSun mercury vapor bulb, check the temps, and if supplemental heat is needed add a ceramic heat emitter. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mkulu (Feb 23, 2009)

The whole enclosure is luaun plywood. The top included. I have added an adjustable vent, to regulate the ammount of airflow. I can mount inside or make cutouts on top and mount above. I was planning on mounting on top, but whatever is best.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 23, 2009)

If the basking platform is 16Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â high youÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢re going to need a mercury vapor bulb to project UVB that far. IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢d suggest a 100W. The 160W is recommended 18Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â minimum distance. They donÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢t always provide enough basking heat. I use halogen bulbs (75W or 90W). IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢d put one next to the MVB. You have to experiment with different wattage's to see what gives you the proper basking temp. YouÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢ll still need a florescent strip light to illuminate the rest of the enclosure. I use cheap 48Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â Shoplights from Home Depot. Get a high color temp (daylight) bulb to go in it to provide a nice white light.

Any pics of the enclosure yet??


----------



## Mkulu (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. 

Ya I have taken pics along the way. I will try to post pics tonight. I am excited about how it came out.


----------



## kjphoto04 (Feb 23, 2009)

Is there a certain type of fixture and dome for the powersun? Because if the high heat and wattage.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes,, there are domes for 100 watt, 150 watt, and 160 watts. So you wanna make sure your dome can handle the size of bulb you are going to use. All domes that are for 100 watts or more should have a ceramic top connection. 100 watts and lower are usually just plastic. I use Flukers domes and bulbs, I have a Flukers dome that is rated for 160 watts and a Flukers sun spot (mvb)-160 watt bulb.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 23, 2009)

I thought most domes that have a ceramic socket are rated for 250 watts. But I'm wrong, I just found a cheap Fluker's one that's only 150 watts. So don't go cheap on the domes!!

But if you're putting lights on the ceiling of an enclosure you should get a ceramic base you can screw into the wood You don't need a reflector, the bulbs have one built in.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 23, 2009)

True, You have to look at the sticker inside the dome where it tells you the fire hazards and specs of the dome.


----------



## kurtle55 (Feb 24, 2009)

wait so what percent uvb/uva should he put out?


----------



## BagootheTegu (Feb 24, 2009)

go to reptileuv.com 
you could learn alot there and use there light

best lights ive ever used
i use the 60 watt megaray for my beardie 
he loves it


----------

